# weedeater leaf blower



## wip (Jun 27, 2009)

Picked one up at a yard sle today. The pull cord was stuck and hanging out. I got that working but can't get it to start or fire for the life of me. Have spark, fuel,feel compression but no joy. shot some fuel into carb. tested plug in another machine. Put new gas in. Heated plug with torch. 
I checked compression with a guage and got about 40. Sounds low but checking against a working weedwhacker (it ran 60#) it doesn't sound like a deal killer. I can see a spark tesing the plug and giving it a pull. It may be weak I suppose. I would expect this modern unit to have solid state ignition, right? What do you think? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the carb needs attention. Are you comfortable tearing it down and soaking it along with an overhaul kit.
dean


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

was that compression after one pull or several?
agree about the carb. be carecul of the spring under the lever if you do pull it apart.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Pull the muffler off,and check the piston and cylinder for scoring.Blowers and trimmers should have 90# compression or better to run 40# is to low.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Deathrite said:


> was that compression after one pull or several?
> agree about the carb. be carecul of the spring under the lever if you do pull it apart.


Yeah, these are pretty much impossible to find if it gets away from you.
Dean


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

Rentahusband said:


> Yeah, these are pretty much impossible to find if it gets away from you.
> Dean


especially if you cant just run a magnent over the ground to find it.  had to order some and found the one i lost 2 months later flat on the floor. very flat in fact.


----------

